# Hoboken, NJ EMT Stabbed



## NJEMT95 (Nov 6, 2013)

Stay safe out there.

http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/...r_emt_stabbed_in_stomach_while_on_a_call.html


----------



## dixie_flatline (Nov 7, 2013)

NJEMT95 said:


> Stay safe out there.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/hudson/index.ssf/...r_emt_stabbed_in_stomach_while_on_a_call.html



More and more areas are providing/requiring stab or ballistic vests.  My local jurisdiction pointed out some grants and noted that during the Navy Yard response, the only people on scene without helmets, vests, and shields were DC FEMS.

http://i2.cdn.turner.com/cnn/dam/as...avy-yard-shooting-0916-horizontal-gallery.jpg


----------



## TransportJockey (Nov 7, 2013)

If a company wants to require it and provide it that's fine. But we as ems providers also need to think careful about what we do. I don't wear one, and I won't unless I am provided one by my employer


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2013)

IIRC, the only agencies in NJ that both issue and mandate wearing of vests is/was Elizabeth PD / Ambulance Service Beurea, and since they were taken over by the FD, that practice has gone by the wayside (the mandating of use while on duty, not the issuing).

This was a medical call.  Even if your agency does issue you a vest, too many people in EMS would not want to wear it because it wasn't a "violent call"


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 10, 2013)

DrParasite said:


> This was a medical call.  Even if your agency does issue you a vest, too many people in EMS would not want to wear it because it wasn't a "violent call"



I can definitely see this happening if more areas were issued vests.


----------



## abckidsmom (Nov 10, 2013)

This seemed like a classic scenario for using a disarming technique. I messaged Kip at DT4EMS to chime in here. He shared this article on his Facebook page the other day. He is sure to have something to say.


----------



## rwik123 (Nov 11, 2013)

abckidsmom said:


> This seemed like a classic scenario for using a disarming technique. I messaged Kip at DT4EMS to chime in here. He shared this article on his Facebook page the other day. He is sure to have something to say.



How is coming up from behind on someone and stabbing them a classic disarming scenario?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 11, 2013)

rwik123 said:


> How is coming up from behind on someone and stabbing them a classic disarming scenario?



If you look at more recent stories about what happened they state that when the EMT did not have the drugs the aggressor wanted, he stabbed her then ran down the stairs.


----------



## wolverine (Jan 8, 2014)

Not sure a Vest is the solution I worked in a high crime area overnight for 8 Years never had a serious problem


----------

